# most developed buck you have seen so far this year?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just wondering how far along the bucks are so far. On may 20th my trail cam took pics of one that was about even with his ears and juuuust barely starting to make his first branch, he also had eye guards starting. Does it sound like he will be good? What have the rest of you seen?


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Saw a small 2 point yesterday near the off ramp in bountiful.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have pics of one that was about to split btween the mainbeam n his g2, mass was huge n he has a double eyeguard on one side that'll be about 4".


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Seen one 3 days ago that was already out past his ears and hadn't even began to split yet


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

My 14 yr old son spotted a buck the other day as we were driving home from a baseball game for his brother. He's getting pretty good about finding them for us now. We turned around and watched him for a bit. His antlers were about even with his ears and both sides had branched twice, 4 pt, and he had about 4" eye guards already. He was with a smaller buck that had branched once already as well.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Heres a few from last night and today.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Moose! Are we in the same area? Man a couple of those look really familiar.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I in the Salt Lake valley.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Moose, that first buck, does he walk with a limp?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Not that i've noticed have you seen him.

I will have to watch closer.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cool photos moose


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay so I just got a new trail cam pic of a buck that looks to be very far along! If someone would like to give a noob some pointers on getting photos from an sd card on to a computer I would be glad to post it!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Okay so I just got a new trail cam pic of a buck that looks to be very far along! If someone would like to give a noob some pointers on getting photos from an sd card on to a computer I would be glad to post it!


Most newer computers have an SD slot you can just plug in. It then asks you if you want to open the device/folder. From there you can find the pic you want and upload or email. Good luck!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Pulled.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?ci ... 1Ow-NUW0Zc


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Woohoo! It worked kinda...


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

COLORCOUNTRYGUNNER's PHOTO!!!!!!










Sill haven't figured out the easy way to resize images on the forum yet. Moose does a great job posting his photos though. I think its done via the host site. Not sure....suggestions?

As far as the buck, he's coming along great! Most of the big bodied deer I've seen so far aren't this far along although some have good brow tines. Great picture! I have several on Cedar Mountain cooking now too....I'll post in a week or two when I go in and download the images.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw 5 bucks over the weekend that looked similar.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw two over the weekend! just a bit smaller maybe! DANG IT! HAHA


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> Seen one 3 days ago that was already out past his ears and hadn't even began to split yet


I saw the same thing this weekend while feeding the mules is middle of South Jordan. Nothing but width so far and well past the ears with no split in sight yet. Big thick bases. About two hours later I was in the mountains with my dog scouting an area that I have no intention hunting. Funny the effect that stuff has on a person.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a sucker for a big rack!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

JuddCT said:


> I'm a sucker for a big rack!


YES SIR!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB I seen him last night no limp.

I will put some picture up of him later today.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> COLORCOUNTRYGUNNER's PHOTO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See: viewtopic.php?f=60&t=16920 for a primer on posting pictures.

Try to save your pics at 72 or 96 pixels per inch (96 ppi is the standard these days)and around 500 pixels wide. Around 590 pixels wide the pesky slider will come up. If you need any additional help just holler and I can walk you through it.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

4x4 and a bunch of little guys in the local hotspot.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW! That middle one looks like it will be quite the buck in a month or two!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw two in the backyard. Nice 3-4 point above the ears (couldn't count the nobs) and a spike. Very cool.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

See 3 bucks like the above on my way to work by Thanksgiving point near the river. Hope some of them have genetics from that huge buck that got poached last fall.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Took this picture yesterday ,, just about sunset ..[attachment=0:x89kms60]100_3335a.jpg[/attachment:x89kms60]


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for sharing goofy you always have awesome pics


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks hazmat :!:

I've seen further along ( more developed) bucks this year,,,,
But for some reason, this guy caught my eye ,,Medium size ,COOL look'in buck.[attachment=0:3qpluw1r]100_3333a.jpg[/attachment:3qpluw1r]

I've actually been try to get pictures of a couple bruiser bulls I'm watching..
95% done growing, hopefully I'll get close enough in the next few days for pictures..


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's one of a medium buck and another of a bull that we call The Emporer:



















These were taken from my honey hole camera. The bulls are at about 80 percent growth with the rear tines about to "blossom" and then they'll rub out, they'll quit stopping at the salt, and get grumpy with each other by mid August. The bucks are doing well. Like goofy said, there are bigger and further along antler growth critters but some just kind of stand out early.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those some great pictures you guy's heres a few more from the last 9 days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's 8 mature bucks within the city limits of Evanston. Here's 3 of them:


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Wife saw this guy this morning (6/28/12), after I spent 1.5 hours in the hills and didn't see a thing. They love hanging out in the city. Pictures a little blurry but you can see his size. Anyone know when antlers usually stop growing?


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

And Moose Hollow you've got quite the camera. Great pics.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

why is that dog not dead ?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

How much more growing do you think this guy will do? Anybody have a guesstimate what he might tape out at when it is all said and done?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not too good at guessing, but I'd say he is 26 right now and will probably finish about 28. I don't think it will score too high as the forks aren't real deep, but he sure is a pretty buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Colorcountry, here's a couple bucks I saw last week that were just a few miles from your buck. The upper buck has 9 scoreable points on it's right side.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I took this picture Friday , 7/6.[attachment=0:1h96p57c]100_3407a.jpg[/attachment:1h96p57c]


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

[attachment=0:2c93wi8l]IMG951012.jpg[/attachment:2c93wi8l]I thought i would follow up on a bucks development that i posted earlier on page 3 of this thread. Just for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Now that's a NICE BUCK!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That buck sure looks different this year


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Is that deer standing on someones lawn! :shock: 

Is this an urban buck were looking at?


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

This morning I saw three decent bucks on the edge of 4 lane section of Hwy in North Slt Lake. Couldn't get the phone out to snap a photo before they turned up someones driveway and off the sidewalk. Methought I saw velvet rags hanging from one of the tines on the smaller of the three. Starting to slough velvet?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Is that deer standing on someones lawn! :shock:
> 
> Is this an urban buck were looking at?


Downtown Salt Lake


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This buck is on my number 1 hit list right now. Not bad for a late June buck. I'll let you guys know how he turned out this fall.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang Ridge, you sure have a knack for finding nice bucks...what a beauty! Best of luck on your hunt this year!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice you guy's here's a few more.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good ones Moose, I love the tall bucks.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ridge that looks like a burned over area that is getting some good regeneration now, is that the case?


----------

